# Diodo SMD DEC E510 en tarjeta lavasecadora Electrolux



## Mimoso (Dic 26, 2015)

Buenas noches amigos. Tengo una tarjeta electrónica de una lavasecadora electrolux modelo 146LDGW, que el cliente me la trajo dañada .Agradezco mucho si alguien de ustedes tiene el manual de servicio de esta lavasecadora. 
Revise la tarjeta y encontré dos (2) diodos smd dañado y una resistencia quemada. 

Los diodo según lo que se puede leer me dicen algo así como DEC E510. Quisiera si alguno de ustedes podria enviarme el datasheet del mismo, así como de otros equivalentes. Adicicionalmente tiene el suicheador o integrado de conmutación STR G6353. Si tienen el datasheet del mismo se lo agradezco. Porque he tratado de buscarlo en Internet y no los encuentro. 

Agradezco de antemano su ayuda. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2015)

Mira aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/libro-codigos-smd-62939/


----------



## josemaX (Dic 26, 2015)

El integrado puede ser este? http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/iris-g6353.pdf


----------



## Mimoso (Dic 26, 2015)

Gracoias a migo. Si el IRIS lo baje. Pero no consigo el que trae la tarjeta. Tambien gracias a FOGONAZO  pero en lo enviado no me aparece el diodo SMD DCE E510


----------



## josemaX (Dic 26, 2015)

Aqui dicen que el equivalente del STR-G6353 es el STR-G6653

http://forums.futura-sciences.com/depannage/106580-equivalences-strg6353.html

Y aqui tienes ese datasheet http://dalincom.ru/datasheet/STRG6653.pdf

Aunque yo creo que la diferencia SRT/IRIS es el fabricante


----------



## Mimoso (Dic 26, 2015)

Gracias amigos. Ahora lo que no consigo son los diodos arriba indicados. Y el esquema de la tarjeta el modelo es el siguiente. HIBS-3611141600 C/A2


----------



## Mimoso (Dic 27, 2015)

Por favor si tienen el esquema eléctrico de la tarjeta se los agradezco. Adjunto fotos.


----------



## Mimoso (Ene 8, 2016)

Amigos buenas alguien conoce el diodo SMD DCE E510 o el equivalente porque he revisado las tablas y no me aparece.


----------



## Mimoso (Ene 13, 2016)

Buenas tardes amigos del foro necesito urgente alguien que me pueda ayudar con el datasheet del diodo SMD DEC E510 o el equivalente. Este diodo esta en la tarjeta mostrada en las fotos.

Estare muy agradecido.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## skynetronics (Ene 13, 2016)

Va a estar difícil eso, amigo. Si el manual de servicio será difícil de hallar, por lo que veo también ocurrirá con el datasheet de tu diodo SMD. 

Yo en lo personal también traté de buscarlo, pero sin resultados positivos.

Ojalá alguien tenga mejor suerte.


----------



## Mimoso (Ene 13, 2016)

Gracias skynet, seguiremos investigando.


----------



## Mimoso (Feb 24, 2016)

Buenas amigos. parece que no hay indicios de este diodo. Alguien sabra de algun equivalente la tarjeta trabaja con 110Voltios.


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 24, 2016)

Amigo, te recomiendo que te asegures muy bien de los números/letras que ves en la serigrafía del diodo. Puede que en realidad diga "ES1D" que es un diodo SMD muy usado en las fuentes de alimentación. 

En caso que sea ese, su datasheet lo puedes ver en este link.

Suerte.


----------



## Mimoso (Mar 23, 2016)

Gracias Amigo. Lo observé bien y parecer ser el diodo que me indicas.


----------



## Mimoso (Abr 16, 2016)

Buenas noches amigos del foro. Creo que el diodo es el que me indica el amigo arriba. Sin embargo eran unas resistencias que estaban dañadas.

Ahora amigos quiero hacer la prueba completa ya que tengo el arnes de cable y las tarjetas. El esquema que anexo es el de la lavasecadora. 

Las preguntas son: 
1. Ese motor es trifásico?
2. Para simularlo lo puedo sustituir por tres bombillos?

Tambien anexo el diagrama del suiche bloqueador de la puerta quiero ponerlo directo para hacer las pruebas.

1. Que cables tengo que cortocircuitar?
Al cortocircuitarlo.
2. tengo que desconectar los cables gris y violeta que van a la tarjeta?

De antemano gracias.


----------

